# Non-resident fishing License



## smcg71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi all, I'm a non-resident of Michigan. Does anyone know how long my 2008 Michigan fishing license is good for? Can't remember if its beginning or end of April. Thanks


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

smcg71 said:


> Hi all, I'm a non-resident of Michigan. Does anyone know how long my 2008 Michigan fishing license is good for? Can't remember if its beginning or end of April. Thanks


As of April 1st, need a new one. Expiration will be printed on the license.


----------

